# Starthilfe :)



## inzzi (30. Dezember 2003)

hi leute ... 

hab seit heute meine erste digicam (Canon PowerShot A60) und würd gerne mal bissl was über die grundlagen erfahren ...
 zb. Wie ich was belichten muss, wie lang, welche einstellungen zu welchen bild passen ...

Mich faszinieren vorallem solche bilder und wüsste gern wie ich die cam für solche schnappschüsse einstellen muss:










Kann mir da jemand tips geben wo ich  tutorials oder ähnliches im netz finde, oder vielleicht auch per reply eine kleine übersicht geben ?!...

mfg, inzzi


----------



## Vitalis (31. Dezember 2003)

In dieser Übersicht  findest Du haufenweise Tutorials und Tips  :
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm
http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/cont_index.php3
http://www.dffe.at/
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/default-de.asp

Das Foto mit der Flasche wurde per Langzeitbelichtung geschossen, wie z.B. hier beschrieben:  http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials140746.html
Im Prinzip nichts weiter, als Kamera auf den Boden vor die Flasche stellen, 8 oder 15 Sekunden  Belichtungszeit (je nach Umgebungslicht) einstellen und abdrücken.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## inzzi (31. Dezember 2003)

danke vitalis ... ich werd mir das mal alles näher ansehn =)

mfg, inzzi


----------



## Blumenkind (31. Dezember 2003)

Also das erste Bild sieht nach langer Belichtungszeit und einer mittleren bis großen Blende aus...schätze mal das wurde im Markomodus der Cam gemacht.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von inzzi _
> *Mich faszinieren vorallem solche bilder und wüsste gern wie ich die cam für solche schnappschüsse einstellen muss:
> *



Ich denke mal, bei diesen Bildern ist eher die Motivsuche das Schwierige 

Mit den Links von Vitalis solltest Du erstmal genug Informationen haben, aber noch ein paar Tips:

- Bei der Digitalfotografie "kosten" die Bilder nichts. (im Gegensatz zur Analogfotografie, wo Du ja mit jedem Bild Filmmaterial verbrauchst) Eine gute Möglichkeit das Fotografieren zu lernen bzw. zu verbessern ist es, von einem Motiv mehrere Bilder mit verschiedenen Einstellungen zu machen. Später kannst Du über die EXIF-Daten (diese kannst Du z.B. mit IrfanView anzeigen lassen) herausfinden, welche Einstellungen bei den Bildern eingestellt waren.

- bei Langzeitbelichtungen lohnt sich der Einsatz eines Stativs.

- Die Kamera nimmt Dir in vielen Fällen die Auswahl der Einstellungen ab, wenn Du die Automatikprogramme verwendest. (Das bringt aber nicht immer was - ab und zu muss man der Kamera ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen)

- Die A60 (die ich selbst auch besitze) kann über einen Adapterring mit Filtern bestückt werden. Das kann in manchen Fällen von Vorteil sein.

- Zubehör (wie z.B. Stativ, Filter, Speicherkarten, usw.) kaufst Du am besten gebraucht bei eBay, da kannst Du ne Menge Geld sparen. Akku's würde ich aber lieber Neue nehmen. 


Dunsti


----------



## inzzi (1. Januar 2004)

danke =) ... das is mal eine gute starthilfe ... hab mal ein erstes halbwegs brauchbares foto geschossen und würd gern wissn was ihr davon haltet ...:

1.) klick! 
2.) klick! 


seid nicht zu streng mit mir 
mfg, inzzi


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Januar 2004)

Hi inzzi,

das erste Bild ist von der Perspektive her schön. Leider fehlt es etwas an Schärfe
und vor Allem fehlt es am guten, spannenden Licht. Wirkt so zu flach.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Vitalis (1. Januar 2004)

Also wow das erste bild hätte sehr schön werden können, es sieht wirklich interessant aus. Leider ist da irgendwas schiefgelaufen. Es ist halt unscharf und auch zu dunkel. 

Das zweite ist unschön, weil viele störende Details im Bild sind. Das hast Du im ersten Bild besser gelöst. Du solltest immer versuchen, Dich auf das Wesentliche zu konzentrieren, unnötiges wegzulassen und auf den eingebauten Blitz zu verzichten, der meistens ein sehr flaches, langweiliges Licht produziert. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (3. Januar 2004)

Es geht doch nichts über eine gute Nachbearbeitung... mach das 1. Foto mal heller und schärfer und vor allem kleiner und pack nen 2-4 px Rahmen in weiß drum herum und es könnt was draus werden.
Das 2. Foto lieber am besten gleich in die Tonne, da mit direktem Blitz fotografiert (sieht immer besch... eiden aus). Außerdem hast du viel zu viele Elemente im Hintergrund, die stören.. das Telefon, der Kalender, die Lichtschalter, auf sowas ganz dringend achten.


----------



## InFlame (5. Januar 2004)

Also ich verstehe zwar nicht viel von Fotografie, aber ich finde beim 2. Bild den Kalender alles andere als störend. Sehr gut finde ich, wie er im Wasser verzerrt durchschimmert.
Allerdings das Telefon und der Litschalter stören tatsächlich ein wenig


----------

